# Play Auditorium



## shelley (Nov 26, 2008)

http://www.playauditorium.com/

A flash puzzle game with pretty music


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 26, 2008)

This game is phenomenal! I'm a little stuck on 2:5, but I am enjoying playing around. How did you find this?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 26, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> This game is phenomenal! I'm a little stuck on 2:5, but I am enjoying playing around. How did you find this?



i saw it on jayisgames.com. i <3 jayisgames.


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Nov 27, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > This game is phenomenal! I'm a little stuck on 2:5, but I am enjoying playing around. How did you find this?
> ...



For a moment, i thought i saw...: GayIsJames.


----------



## skwishy (Nov 27, 2008)

That was a very interesting game. I only wish that there were more levels.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 27, 2008)

stuck at 3.4


----------



## (X) (Nov 27, 2008)

All I can see is a black screen


----------



## Unknown.soul (Nov 27, 2008)

I can't play this until I get home tomorrow, my phone doesn't support Flash yet


----------



## VP7 (Nov 28, 2008)

stuck at 3.2


----------



## MistArts (Nov 28, 2008)

stuck at 3.5


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 28, 2008)

quit at 3:2 great game


----------



## skwishy (Nov 29, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> quit at 3:2 great game



But you were so close, If i remember correctly act 3 only has 6 lvls and act 4 only has 1.


----------



## Vulosity (Nov 29, 2008)

stuck at 2:5  Help?


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 29, 2008)

skwishy said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > quit at 3:2 great game
> ...



I passed it today and some more too, dunno where I am now.


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 29, 2008)

Finally got past 2:5. I had to leave it for about 5 minutes until every box was full, because I knew the chain I had made would eventually work.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 29, 2008)

haha nice one  It's so hard and I gave up there


----------



## Pietersmieters (Nov 29, 2008)

While this thread is open: I accidently deleted Adobe Flash Player from my pc, tried to download it from Adobe.com but i get some kind of error "Your Installation cannot be verified" and sometimes when i try again there's a message: Flash Player succesfully installed :'( but it isn't. Anyway to make this a bit short I want it back because i can't watch my youtube videos ( only when they are posted on this forum it works ) Help is much appreciated


----------



## MistArts (Nov 30, 2008)

Pietersmieters said:


> While this thread is open: I accidently deleted Adobe Flash Player from my pc, tried to download it from Adobe.com but i get some kind of error "Your Installation cannot be verified" and sometimes when i try again there's a message: Flash Player succesfully installed :'( but it isn't. Anyway to make this a bit short I want it back because i can't watch my youtube videos ( only when they are posted on this forum it works ) Help is much appreciated



I had to reset my computer when this happened to me. Of course backing up files.


----------



## Pietersmieters (Nov 30, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Pietersmieters said:
> 
> 
> > While this thread is open: I accidently deleted Adobe Flash Player from my pc, tried to download it from Adobe.com but i get some kind of error "Your Installation cannot be verified" and sometimes when i try again there's a message: Flash Player succesfully installed :'( but it isn't. Anyway to make this a bit short I want it back because i can't watch my youtube videos ( only when they are posted on this forum it works ) Help is much appreciated
> ...



I don't get it, it doesn't seem to work for me :'(


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 5, 2008)

Apologies for bumping a semi-old topic, but I just managed to complete all of the levels on the demo version. It's cool that some puzzles takes ages to complete, whilst others simply click into place straight away.

I'm definitely looking forward to a complete version, 'cause this game is awesome.


----------



## Arget (Dec 6, 2008)

This is really fun! The music is awesome.


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 6, 2008)

Truly amazing game!


----------

